# Building Blocks



## arnisandyz (Feb 1, 2005)

The Lego Connection
by ArnisAndyz

I remember when my daughter got her first set of LEGOS. It was a pretty basic set and it took her a while to learn how to click them together. As time went on, and she was proficient with the operation of the blocks, she asked me to help her make the picture on the box.  She started copying the picture, getting frustrated when she couldnt do it and tearing the blocks down and starting all over until she finally got it.  She played with it everyday for two weeks. She eventually got bored with it and didnt play with it for a while. Several months later she found the toy at the bottom of her toy box and pulled it out. But this time something was different. Instead of copying the picture on the box she started making her own creations. A chair and table, a car, a house, etc. Her creativity was growing with each piece that she made.  Her cousin, who is close to the same age, came over one day and, like all kids, they started fighting over the toy.  We went out and bought her an identical set of LOGOS.  I then had them each make whatever they wanted using the same set. Can you guess what happened? They both made totally unique creative sculptures using the same blocks.  Even when I had them make the same object, they were different. And the great part was that they were both right.

So what does this have to do with Filipino Martial Arts you might ask?  Everything. When we first begin a martial art we learn the details of form and structure by copying an instructor or senior and by repetitive drills. As years go on and we get more proficient we start to develop our own identity and personality that is governed by our physical abilities, personal opinions and experiences. We no longer are bound to a strict set of rules.  We no longer have to make the picture on the box, but are free to construct or own destiny in our martial arts held in check by the laws and principles of the basics.

The beautiful thing with LEGOS is that you can buy different sets and they all click together. you can buy a Spaceship Set and combine it with a Castle Set. With the additional blocks unique combinations can be made that would not be available with either set on its own. The same can be said with the FMA.  You can learn from somebody in Arnis and learn from somebody in Karate. Some concepts will be the same and some may contrast.  It is part of your growth in the art to go through the process of comparing, combining, discarding and modifying what works for you. The reason why this works in an FMA structure  is the concept of flowing. The same way my daughter learned that the little round nubs on the top of the LEGOs fit on the bottom of another block, the flow in Arnis teaches how to connect the techniques.  You are in fact not only learning techniques, but a method of building that transcends the techniques. 

Well, my daughter is older now and has since moved on to more advanced LEGO sets in the 5-6 year old age range.  The pieces are smaller and some of the shapes are more complex, but the fundamentals of how to connect them remain the same.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm stealing that for our site, Andy.


Cthulhu


----------

